# Anyone remember the 'Islander'



## Nick Balls

An old friend came around the other day asking if I could transfer some images from slides onto the computer. One of the pictures shows a vessel called 'Islander' working at the Hewitt A in the southern North Sea back in the 1970's 
I had come across her before and I think I know a couple of people who worked on her. She was probably the only wooden hulled supply boat ever to work the North Sea and was in fact an old converted minesweeper. Anyone know anymore?


----------



## Captain ninja

*Islander*

Hi Nick its Dave Bland I was Mate on the BJ Islander there was another one called the VA Islander. They were converted minesweepers had a wooden hull and no bow thruster two main engines were 450 hp each and were GM's. BJ stood for Betty Jane and VA was Valarie Ann they were named after two of the wives from Phillips the charters. If you want any more give me a ring home until 5th Feb.
rgds Dave


----------



## Don Matheson

I am pretty sure I have seen these vessels working in and out of Gt. Yarmouth. I remember thinking of the damage that a jack ups legs could do to their hulls if they touched. The teeth on the legs would rip them apart.
I do remember them as nice looking little boats. Anyone remember what became of them?

Don


----------



## McCloggie

What type of minesweepers were they - ex RN?

Were they ex-Tons? The Hams and Leys would be too small.

McC


----------



## Don Matheson

I think they were slightly bigger than Tons. Could they have been American Mine Sweepers? Trying to remember but it was a while ago.
Sorry I cant be of more help.

Don


----------



## trevor8869

Hi David , its about time you retired mate

trevor hunt


----------



## Blackal

Was there not a photo on here recently - with a bit of info? Or have I got Alzheimers Lite? 

Al


----------



## Don Matheson

Al dont you think that a short while after you have had an Alzheimers Lite you just forget you have had one?
Thats as bad as your joke.

Don


----------

